# Shrooms



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Any body find some morels yet within a reasonable distance of the Baldwin area? I have my own spots I am just wondering if anything has popped yet or with this warm weather and rain if it may be worth taking a break from steelie fishing for a quick tour of the woods? Thanx in advance.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They will be up good in a week. There are a few reports of a few found here and there, this rain we're getting is going to set it off.

Yes my weekends are booked for the next month


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

The season has finally started! I just got off the phone with my girlfriend and she found 352 black morels today in her hotspot in kalamazoo county. Looks like I'm gonna have to check a few of my spots this week.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

I was in the woods last Thurs. & Fri. before the rain.... I'm headed back mid week!


----------



## whitetiptales (Mar 3, 2003)

I checked four of my prime spots, usually show some greys early this wked, and nothing. Kicked the dirt and the dust flew, meaning it TOO DRY. My spots are in Oakland Co. so if your getting moisture elsewhere you probably can find some, or in low areas??

I think this wked will be better, with the rain their pediting, well see??????


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Kzoo area today for me produced nothing. Looks rather dry on the topsoil, under 1/2 inch isn't too bad. We need a few good showers and it will be on in my opinion.

NineMilly,
Ghost of the Woods


----------



## benji (Dec 10, 2000)

Found a small mess in Branch co.on the 20th. :woohoo1: Sure got me fired up. Going out tomarrow and going to look hard. The season is upon us. Good Luck to all.


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

I found 22 in my yard last night. :shhh: 
The largest being 2". I think it will be another week before they are found in any quantities.

But none the less the 22 I did find really hit the spot!


----------



## DOWNTOEARTH (Jan 7, 2001)

Baldwin is where I live and here is where I have been finding them. Just starting couple hundred so far. Yum


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Thursday a friend and I hit one of our spots and we got 315 nice blacks between us . Then friday I checked one of my close to home spots and found 83. But I think these are early ones , theres more to come with this rain and then hopefully a warm up later in the week. 
By the way these were all found in Clare co. HONEST. :shhh: 
Outsider


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

outsider,

Hey, save some for the rest of us:Modified_ . Just kidding of course .
You are doing a heck of alot better than me in Clare co. so far. 
All I have found is beefsteaks so far:yikes: . I just have'nt found any good areas yet. I will be trying some in your neck of the woods soon. Good luck maybe I will see ya out there.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Bigbucksstop and I found 61 on saturday. Gonna head out later and see if I can find more.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Mark me down for 25 more BIG ones. The 25 today ended up being more than the 61 from yesterday. Found my first yellow also.


----------

